# My chicken run



## rach_h (Jan 8, 2020)

My chicken run is almost finished, just need middle waterproofing and then it is done


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was hoping you would post pics of the completed run. What do the birds thing about it? I imagine they have explored every square inch already,


----------



## rach_h (Jan 8, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I was hoping you would post pics of the completed run. What do the birds thing about it? I imagine they have explored every square inch already,


I had to close up their small enclosure as they kept going back in there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess that's just too much new at one time for them. Once they relax they'll realize what an awesome space you all put together for them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great! The straw will get gross fast. Do they have an area to dust bathe? You might try sand in your run,easy to scoop the poop and great for dust bathing. (I used to have straw in my run ,then it got all wet and gross and heavy to take out so I switched to sand and it is much better now with sand)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ME, how much straw did you use? The issues you had might have been more because of where you live or using way too much straw. 

I would toss a flake of straw into my birds' pen, they had a blast with it and it was never a mess. But I live where it's hotter and dryer.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I used the same amount as the poster. . With rain and snow in the covered run it didnt work out here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My guess would be it's more the climate at fault for yours. Mine broke down and made some really nice compost.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I use pine shavings in my runs, it's only heavy in the duck run because they make such a huge mess with their water. Otherwise, they work fantastic. My ducks eat sand by the beak full so I don't use that for them, the chickens have a sand/clean wood ash/DE dust bath though in their runs.


----------

